# [RISOLTO] Scheda DVB-T USB Huappauge

## marco_88

Salve, ho un problema con la suddetta scheda, che viene rilevata da lsusb, però non sono presenti i moduli nel kernel, ma la cosa strana è che se io cerco da genkernel --menuconfig all con il comando / DVB ci sta una voce DVB_USB_NOVA_T_USB2 e fra le voci fa riferimento anche a DVB_USB.

Mi dice che questa voce è presente in Device drivers -> Multimedia Support -> Media USB Adapters -> Support for various USB DVB.

Ma la cosa assurda è che se io vado iin questo percorso si ferma a Media USB Adapters, non ci sta nessun Support for various USB DVB per trovare questo driver da aggiungere.

E' però presente la configurazione di tale modulo su /usr/src/linux/drivers/media/usb/dvb-usb/Kconfig alla riga 190.

Il kernel in questione è il 3.7.10-r1, quello marcato stable su gentoo ini questo momento.

Come posso fare a compilare il kernel con il supporto a questa scheda se non è presente sul Kernel stesso nel .config?

Ho attivato alcune voci che si riferivano a DVB e schede tv, ma non viene caricato nessun modulo riferito a DVB, e da Kaffeine non viene rilevata come immaginavo.

In alternativa, è consigliabile aggiornare il kernel, magari alla 3.8.8? Ho possibilità di risolvere con un kernel più aggiornato?

GrazieLast edited by marco_88 on Fri Apr 26, 2013 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marco_88

Ragazzi nessuno mi sa aiutare con questo problema?

Il problema risiede nel kernel proprio, nella sezione USB Adaper, non ci sta quasi niente, e tutte le guide che trovo sono troppo vecchie e non esiste il modulo dvb-usb, e neanche riesco a usare il firmware dvb-usb-dib0700.

Non so che fare, ho letto di abilitare il supporto nel kernel, ma delle cose da abilitare non ci sta traccia!

EDIT: Ho risolto, mi era mancato Remote Control nel kernel che ha sbloccato le voci che non trovavo, e ora la scheda tv è stata vista correttamente!

----------

